# :: GruvenParts - Billet Coolant System Upgrades, Adjustable Control Arms and More for TT !!



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

"
*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap. 

Just like our best selling billet MK2/MK3/MK4 VR6 and 4.2L V8 oil filter housing caps -- This one was worth the wait ! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!

First, we start with a massive solid chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal.

This part comes with *2 threaded holes *(M10x1) with steel drain plugs installed in both as shown in the pictures. You can therefore choose to install a VDO pressure sender in the center hole (VDO P/N 360 015) and/or a VDO temperature sender in either the outboard threaded hole or center threaded hole (VDO P/N 323 423). Please note the pressure sender will only fit in the center hole due to its size. Either hole can be retained as a drain. Please note the temperature and pressure senders are not included, you can source those from many retailers (such as Summit Racing). This *DOES* include the 2 steel drain plugs.

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 071-115-433 (071115433) or equivalent. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. 
*
Application Guide :*
Audi A3 8P All 3.2L
Audi A3 8P All V6 3.2L
Audi TT MKI All 3.2L
Audi TT MKII All 3.2L

Volkswagen CC 4Motion VR6
Volkswagen CC FWD VR6
Volkswagen Eurovan T4 All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Golf IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Jetta IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Passat B6 All 3.6L
Volkswagen R32 MKIV All All
Volkswagen R32 MKV All All

*Special Note At The End* : 
You will need to carefully remove the sping bypass valve located at the base of your OEM plastic oil filter cap and install it into this billet housing cap. Carefully push down on the bypass valve inside your OEM cap and deflect the spring to 1 side fully. The whole bypass valve will then unclip from the plastic OEM cap. Install it in the same position into our billet cap. It is easiest to do this on a work bench, just use a suitable deep well socket to fit against the spring bypass valve, face the cap down (bowl at top) while aligning the bypass valve with the metal tangs on our billet housing. Then apply about 10 lbs of force downward while wiggling side to side gently. Your existing bypass valve will snap into place over the metal tangs in our housing. YOU MUST INSTALL THE BYPASS VALVE. If you do not, the oil will simply bypass the filter and will not be cleaned.

When installing this cap into the oil filter housing, please clean all threads and use a bit of anti-seize on the threads of our part to make this easier to remove during your next oil change. Also, be sure to lubricate the o-ring with some fresh oil so it is not torn during installation. This part doesnt come with the O-ring -- that comes with the filter itself.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Click Here for Peloquin Limited Slip Diffs Sold By GruvenParts*

**** GRUVEN BEATS ALL COMPETITOR PRICING - Email [email protected] for Current Pricing Info ***
We almost always have group buys and specials going on, to get in on the best pricing for these diffs, just email us!*

We've all used his legendary limited slip differentials for years.

GruvenParts.com is proud to team up with Gary Peloquin to become the newest distributor of these great front and rear limited slip diffs for a wide range of vehicles. If you dont already have 1 installed, trust us, YOU NEED 1! These limited slip diffs improve acceleration, braking, and cornering. Win-Win-Win.

GruvenParts.com has the best pricing and customer service, please contact us for more info on these great limited slip diffs! 

We offer the following Peloquin LSD's and some others. Please provide your transmission code and shipping address when inquiring via email.

02M :
02M-498-005B (02M498005B) MK4 R32 / Audi TT MK1 Front Diff P/N 
MK4R32 / Audi TT MK1 Rear Diff
02M-498-005A (02M498005A)

020
020-498-005A (020498005A)
020 – 80% kit - This kit increases the factory 20% anti torque steer effect to 80%.

02J
02J-498-005A (02J498005A)
02J-498-005B (02J498005B)

02A
02A-498-005A (02A498005A)

02K
02K-498-005A (02K498005A)

02C
02C-498-005A (02C498005A)
02C-498-005B (02C498005B)
02C-498-005 Rear (02C498005)

02Q
02Q-498-006A (02Q498006A)
02Q-498-005B (02Q498005B)

02E DSG 2WD and 4WD


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link* sets to replace OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P) for the Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2 and VW MK5 R32, Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6, Passat B7, Eos MKV/MKVI, and Tiguan 1 and 2.

We start with a center body made from *303 Stainless Steel hex bar* to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong 6,000 lbs radial load capacity THK sealed ball joints with a *proprietary PEEK liner* on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. The THK ball joints have a built in dust boot to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling. 

*These THK ends are NOT SIMPLY SPHERICAL ENDS*. These are tuned specifically for high vibrations found in swaybar end links using a proprietary PEEK liner not found in lessor ball joints.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue - please choose during check out. Our design allows simple and quick adjustment on the car. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

*Applications :*
This product comes as a set of 2 adjustable end links and replaces OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P)

Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)
Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2
VW MK5 R32
VW Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6
VW Passat B7
VW Eos MKV/MKVI
VW Tiguan 1 and 2.

*PLEASE CHECK YOUR OEM P/N BEFORE ORDERING TO ENSURE CORRECT FITMENT.*"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap. 

Just like our best selling billet MK2/MK3/MK4 VR6 and 4.2L V8 oil filter housing caps -- This one was worth the wait ! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!

First, we start with a massive solid chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal.

This part comes with *2 threaded holes *(M10x1) with steel drain plugs installed in both as shown in the pictures. You can therefore choose to install a VDO pressure sender in the center hole (VDO P/N 360 015) and/or a VDO temperature sender in either the outboard threaded hole or center threaded hole (VDO P/N 323 423). Please note the pressure sender will only fit in the center hole due to its size. Either hole can be retained as a drain. Please note the temperature and pressure senders are not included, you can source those from many retailers (such as Summit Racing). This *DOES* include the 2 steel drain plugs.

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 071-115-433 (071115433) or equivalent. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. 
*
Application Guide :*
Audi A3 8P All 3.2L
Audi A3 8P All V6 3.2L
Audi TT MKI All 3.2L
Audi TT MKII All 3.2L

Volkswagen CC 4Motion VR6
Volkswagen CC FWD VR6
Volkswagen Eurovan T4 All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Golf IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Jetta IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Passat B6 All 3.6L
Volkswagen R32 MKIV All All
Volkswagen R32 MKV All All

*Special Note At The End* : 
You will need to carefully remove the sping bypass valve located at the base of your OEM plastic oil filter cap and install it into this billet housing cap. Carefully push down on the bypass valve inside your OEM cap and deflect the spring to 1 side fully. The whole bypass valve will then unclip from the plastic OEM cap. Install it in the same position into our billet cap. It is easiest to do this on a work bench, just use a suitable deep well socket to fit against the spring bypass valve, face the cap down (bowl at top) while aligning the bypass valve with the metal tangs on our billet housing. Then apply about 10 lbs of force downward while wiggling side to side gently. Your existing bypass valve will snap into place over the metal tangs in our housing. YOU MUST INSTALL THE BYPASS VALVE. If you do not, the oil will simply bypass the filter and will not be cleaned.

When installing this cap into the oil filter housing, please clean all threads and use a bit of anti-seize on the threads of our part to make this easier to remove during your next oil change. Also, be sure to lubricate the o-ring with some fresh oil so it is not torn during installation. This part doesnt come with the O-ring -- that comes with the filter itself.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link* sets to replace OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P) for the Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2 and VW MK5 R32, Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6, Passat B7, Eos MKV/MKVI, and Tiguan 1 and 2.

We start with a center body made from *303 Stainless Steel hex bar* to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong 6,000 lbs radial load capacity THK sealed ball joints with a *proprietary PEEK liner* on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. The THK ball joints have a built in dust boot to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling. 

*These THK ends are NOT SIMPLY SPHERICAL ENDS*. These are tuned specifically for high vibrations found in swaybar end links using a proprietary PEEK liner not found in lessor ball joints.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue - please choose during check out. Our design allows simple and quick adjustment on the car. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

*Applications :*
This product comes as a set of 2 adjustable end links and replaces OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P)

Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)
Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2
VW MK5 R32
VW Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6
VW Passat B7
VW Eos MKV/MKVI
VW Tiguan 1 and 2.

*PLEASE CHECK YOUR OEM P/N BEFORE ORDERING TO ENSURE CORRECT FITMENT.*"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap. 

Just like our best selling billet MK2/MK3/MK4 VR6 and 4.2L V8 oil filter housing caps -- This one was worth the wait ! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!

First, we start with a massive solid chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal.

This part comes with *2 threaded holes *(M10x1) with steel drain plugs installed in both as shown in the pictures. You can therefore choose to install a VDO pressure sender in the center hole (VDO P/N 360 015) and/or a VDO temperature sender in either the outboard threaded hole or center threaded hole (VDO P/N 323 423). Please note the pressure sender will only fit in the center hole due to its size. Either hole can be retained as a drain. Please note the temperature and pressure senders are not included, you can source those from many retailers (such as Summit Racing). This *DOES* include the 2 steel drain plugs.

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 071-115-433 (071115433) or equivalent. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. 
*
Application Guide :*
Audi A3 8P All 3.2L
Audi A3 8P All V6 3.2L
Audi TT MKI All 3.2L
Audi TT MKII All 3.2L

Volkswagen CC 4Motion VR6
Volkswagen CC FWD VR6
Volkswagen Eurovan T4 All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Golf IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Jetta IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Passat B6 All 3.6L
Volkswagen R32 MKIV All All
Volkswagen R32 MKV All All

*Special Note At The End* : 
You will need to carefully remove the sping bypass valve located at the base of your OEM plastic oil filter cap and install it into this billet housing cap. Carefully push down on the bypass valve inside your OEM cap and deflect the spring to 1 side fully. The whole bypass valve will then unclip from the plastic OEM cap. Install it in the same position into our billet cap. It is easiest to do this on a work bench, just use a suitable deep well socket to fit against the spring bypass valve, face the cap down (bowl at top) while aligning the bypass valve with the metal tangs on our billet housing. Then apply about 10 lbs of force downward while wiggling side to side gently. Your existing bypass valve will snap into place over the metal tangs in our housing. YOU MUST INSTALL THE BYPASS VALVE. If you do not, the oil will simply bypass the filter and will not be cleaned.

When installing this cap into the oil filter housing, please clean all threads and use a bit of anti-seize on the threads of our part to make this easier to remove during your next oil change. Also, be sure to lubricate the o-ring with some fresh oil so it is not torn during installation. This part doesnt come with the O-ring -- that comes with the filter itself.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link* sets to replace OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P) for the Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2 and VW MK5 R32, Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6, Passat B7, Eos MKV/MKVI, and Tiguan 1 and 2.

We start with a center body made from *303 Stainless Steel hex bar* to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong 6,000 lbs radial load capacity THK sealed ball joints with a *proprietary PEEK liner* on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. The THK ball joints have a built in dust boot to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling. 

*These THK ends are NOT SIMPLY SPHERICAL ENDS*. These are tuned specifically for high vibrations found in swaybar end links using a proprietary PEEK liner not found in lessor ball joints.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue - please choose during check out. Our design allows simple and quick adjustment on the car. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

*Applications :*
This product comes as a set of 2 adjustable end links and replaces OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P)

Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)
Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2
VW MK5 R32
VW Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6
VW Passat B7
VW Eos MKV/MKVI
VW Tiguan 1 and 2.

*PLEASE CHECK YOUR OEM P/N BEFORE ORDERING TO ENSURE CORRECT FITMENT.*"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link* sets to replace OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P) for the Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2 and VW MK5 R32, Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6, Passat B7, Eos MKV/MKVI, and Tiguan 1 and 2.

We start with a center body made from *303 Stainless Steel hex bar* to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong 6,000 lbs radial load capacity THK sealed ball joints with a *proprietary PEEK liner* on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. The THK ball joints have a built in dust boot to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling. 

*These THK ends are NOT SIMPLY SPHERICAL ENDS*. These are tuned specifically for high vibrations found in swaybar end links using a proprietary PEEK liner not found in lessor ball joints.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue - please choose during check out. Our design allows simple and quick adjustment on the car. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

*Applications :*
This product comes as a set of 2 adjustable end links and replaces OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P)

Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)
Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2
VW MK5 R32
VW Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6
VW Passat B7
VW Eos MKV/MKVI
VW Tiguan 1 and 2.

*PLEASE CHECK YOUR OEM P/N BEFORE ORDERING TO ENSURE CORRECT FITMENT.*"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link* sets to replace OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P) for the Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2 and VW MK5 R32, Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6, Passat B7, Eos MKV/MKVI, and Tiguan 1 and 2.

We start with a center body made from *303 Stainless Steel hex bar* to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong 6,000 lbs radial load capacity THK sealed ball joints with a *proprietary PEEK liner* on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. The THK ball joints have a built in dust boot to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling. 

*These THK ends are NOT SIMPLY SPHERICAL ENDS*. These are tuned specifically for high vibrations found in swaybar end links using a proprietary PEEK liner not found in lessor ball joints.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue - please choose during check out. Our design allows simple and quick adjustment on the car. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

*Applications :*
This product comes as a set of 2 adjustable end links and replaces OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P)

Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)
Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2
VW MK5 R32
VW Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6
VW Passat B7
VW Eos MKV/MKVI
VW Tiguan 1 and 2.

*PLEASE CHECK YOUR OEM P/N BEFORE ORDERING TO ENSURE CORRECT FITMENT.*"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link* sets to replace OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P) for the Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2 and VW MK5 R32, Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6, Passat B7, Eos MKV/MKVI, and Tiguan 1 and 2.

We start with a center body made from *303 Stainless Steel hex bar* to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong 6,000 lbs radial load capacity THK sealed ball joints with a *proprietary PEEK liner* on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. The THK ball joints have a built in dust boot to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling. 

*These THK ends are NOT SIMPLY SPHERICAL ENDS*. These are tuned specifically for high vibrations found in swaybar end links using a proprietary PEEK liner not found in lessor ball joints.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue - please choose during check out. Our design allows simple and quick adjustment on the car. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

*Applications :*
This product comes as a set of 2 adjustable end links and replaces OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P)

Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)
Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2
VW MK5 R32
VW Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6
VW Passat B7
VW Eos MKV/MKVI
VW Tiguan 1 and 2.

*PLEASE CHECK YOUR OEM P/N BEFORE ORDERING TO ENSURE CORRECT FITMENT.*"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link* sets to replace OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P) for the Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2 and VW MK5 R32, Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6, Passat B7, Eos MKV/MKVI, and Tiguan 1 and 2.

We start with a center body made from *303 Stainless Steel hex bar* to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong 6,000 lbs radial load capacity THK sealed ball joints with a *proprietary PEEK liner* on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. The THK ball joints have a built in dust boot to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling. 

*These THK ends are NOT SIMPLY SPHERICAL ENDS*. These are tuned specifically for high vibrations found in swaybar end links using a proprietary PEEK liner not found in lessor ball joints.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue - please choose during check out. Our design allows simple and quick adjustment on the car. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

*Applications :*
This product comes as a set of 2 adjustable end links and replaces OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P)

Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)
Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2
VW MK5 R32
VW Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6
VW Passat B7
VW Eos MKV/MKVI
VW Tiguan 1 and 2.

*PLEASE CHECK YOUR OEM P/N BEFORE ORDERING TO ENSURE CORRECT FITMENT.*"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link* sets to replace OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P) for the Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2 and VW MK5 R32, Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6, Passat B7, Eos MKV/MKVI, and Tiguan 1 and 2.

We start with a center body made from *303 Stainless Steel hex bar* to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong 6,000 lbs radial load capacity THK sealed ball joints with a *proprietary PEEK liner* on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. The THK ball joints have a built in dust boot to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling. 

*These THK ends are NOT SIMPLY SPHERICAL ENDS*. These are tuned specifically for high vibrations found in swaybar end links using a proprietary PEEK liner not found in lessor ball joints.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue - please choose during check out. Our design allows simple and quick adjustment on the car. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

*Applications :*
This product comes as a set of 2 adjustable end links and replaces OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P)

Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)
Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2
VW MK5 R32
VW Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6
VW Passat B7
VW Eos MKV/MKVI
VW Tiguan 1 and 2.

*PLEASE CHECK YOUR OEM P/N BEFORE ORDERING TO ENSURE CORRECT FITMENT.*"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*BPY Engine Upper Rad Hose Billet 4Y Fitting!*

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release our Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Coolant Fittings for VW Golf/Jetta/Passat/EOS and Audi TT/A3 with BPY Engine -- P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H). *

The OEM plastic 4Y connector used in the upper radiator hose is prone to cracking and leaking which often results in a rapid loss of coolant which can permanently damage your motor. 

The GruvenParts.com billet 4Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade 6061-T651 Aluminum*, professionally TIG welded, and then pressure checked by our licensed welders. This one will permanently stop the nonsense caused by the VW/Audi cheap plastic coolant fitting.

This billet 4Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic 4Y fitting OEM P/N 1K0-121-087H (1K0121087H) found in the upper radiator hose of the BPY Engine Code VW's and Audis :
*
VW EOS – 07-11
VW Jetta – 05-10
VW Golf – 06-12
VW Passat – 06-08

Audi A3 – 05-12
Audi TT – 07-12
*
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"

*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these *Billet Front Adjustable Swaybar End Link* sets to replace OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P) for the Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2 and VW MK5 R32, Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6, Passat B7, Eos MKV/MKVI, and Tiguan 1 and 2.

We start with a center body made from *303 Stainless Steel hex bar* to replace the flimsy non-adjustable OEM spaghetti links. We then add super strong 6,000 lbs radial load capacity THK sealed ball joints with a *proprietary PEEK liner* on either end to provide many years of noise free operation. The THK ball joints have a built in dust boot to seal out the elements and do not require any maintenance. These linkages will not deflect under the hardest track corners and will provide the most accurate handling. 

*These THK ends are NOT SIMPLY SPHERICAL ENDS*. These are tuned specifically for high vibrations found in swaybar end links using a proprietary PEEK liner not found in lessor ball joints.

All center sections are powder coated with a thick layer of either Gloss Black or Bilstein Jazz Blue - please choose during check out. Our design allows simple and quick adjustment on the car. Simply loosen the jam nuts at either end and spin the center body portion to lengthen or shorten, then retighten the jam nuts. This adjustable design will provide +/- 1 inch of adjustment on the car, which is enough to handle all lowered (or raised) set ups. You want the stabilizer bar end links to be as vertical as possible, perpendicular to the swaybar itself to avoid any loading in the fwd/aft direction.

*Applications :*
This product comes as a set of 2 adjustable end links and replaces OEM P/N's 1K0-411-315R, 1K0-411-315B, 1K0-411-315D, 1K0-411-315J, 1K0-411-315K, 1K0-411-315N, 1K0-411 315P (1K0411315R, 1K0411315B, 1K0411315D, 1K0411315J, 1K0411315K, 1K0411315N, 1K0411315P)

Audi A3/S3/RS3 (8P and 8V)
Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (8J) MK2
VW MK5 R32
VW Golf/Jetta MK5/MK6
VW Passat B7
VW Eos MKV/MKVI
VW Tiguan 1 and 2.

*PLEASE CHECK YOUR OEM P/N BEFORE ORDERING TO ENSURE CORRECT FITMENT.*"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* VW/Audi 1.8T/2.0T Billet Intake Links ! *

*GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of these billet intake drive unit linkage arms for the VW/Audi 1.8T and 2.0T engines!*. 

*Ours are Guaranteed for Life!* - Would VW / Audi say that about theirs ??! 

This GruvenParts.com billet linkage arm replaces the plastic intake manifold linkage arm found on p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS) manifold, as well as manifold part numbers 06J-133-201-AL, 06J-133-201-G (06J133201AL, and 06J133201G).

As you already know if you are reading this, the OEM linkage arm is made from cheap plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. The linkage arm socket often pops off of the ball on the manifold, rendering the variable intake manifold useless. This in turn causes a check engine light to illuminate as well as poor driveability, reduced power, and reduced fuel economy. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you have to buy and install an entire new intake manifold to replace the cheap plastic linkage arm (with another cheap plastic linkage arm). While the manifold is pricey, the installation of the manifold and the entire manifold gasket set is where it will really cost you – most dealers and shops charge about $1,200 to remove/replace the intake manifold!

We think having to pay over $1,200 to replace a poorly designed plastic part on your intake manifold is ridiculous (and that’s putting it nicely). 

GruvenParts.com is now producing these linkage arms the way VW/Audi should have: from a solid chunk of *6061-T651 Aircraft Grade Aluminum* on a 4 axis CNC milling center. Ours come with a special Delrin insert installed into the machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake manifold. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. Did we mention *Ours are Guaranteed for Life!*

This part can be installed with the manifold on the engine. Unclip the 2 actuator halves and remove the long spring and rubber diaphragm within the actuator. Unclip the useless plastic linkage arm from the manifold ball (if it hasn’t done that on its own already). Reinstall the rubber diaphragm onto our billet link arm, slide it thru the actuator, then firmly snap it onto the ball. Replace the spring and snap the actuator halves together. This should take 10 minutes, and you can do this yourself – no need for $1,000 in labor to replace a whole manifold! 


You asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

*Applications:*
Volkswagen : Beetle, EOS, CC, Golf and Jetta V and VI, Passat B6, and Tiguan 1 and 2 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).

Audi :
A3, TT, TT Coupe, TT Roadster 2007-2012 with the 1.8T or 2.0T engine w/ intake manifold p/n 06J-133-201-AS (06J133201AS), 06J-133-201-AL (06J133201AL), or 06J-133-201-G (06J133201G).
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*Billet / Carbon Fiber / ""VeeChain""*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6
"


----------



## GruvenParts.com_Preston (Aug 29, 2016)

"
* Click Here for MK5/MK6/MK7/A3 8P Adjustable Rear Tie Bars!*

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new adjustable rear tie bars for the VW MK5/MK6/MK7 and Audi A3 8P and TT MK2 chassis!*

GruvenParts.com builds these adjustable tie rods the way they should be – right here in Atlanta under our close supervision in our state of the art machining center. Suspension components are far too critical to settle for Chinese made garbage with cobbled together hardware. Read how we manufacture ours below.

*Replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent.*

These tie rods are the result of our experience designing and developing suspension components used in race environments. These are sold in sets of 2 (enough for 1 vehicle) and feature precision milled 4340 steel alloy center sections which are powder coated in Bilstein jazz blue or gloss black. They are rated at over 200 ksi ultimate tensile strength. Each center body has distinct adjustment flats which are positioned for easy access allowing you to lengthen or shorten the bar while installed on the vehicle. 

On the inboard end we install a custom *FORGED* zinc plated steel poly end with specially formulated racing poly bushings. These are not cut rate tubes welded onto threaded studs that will break in short order. Our custom forged poly ends also feature screw in grease fittings (NOT press in), and zinc plated steel sleeves with outer protective hat area to protect the poly bushing. The threads on our forged fittings are also ROLLED as opposed to lower strength cut threads. If you are looking for a poly end, this one is the *ULTIMATE!* 

Outboard, we install *GENUINE FK JMX Series* zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined spherical joints with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight. This set up is preferred by racers or those who are looking for the highest level of performance.

Note : If you prefer a spherical end on the inboard side too, just ask !

Please compare these aspects when considering upgrading your non-adjustable tie rod ends to adjustable versions. Flaky vendors who build their parts in China will sell you cut-rate parts that are CRITICAL to your safety and to the safety of others around you! Don’t make the mistake of skimping out on suspension components! 

*This product replaces OEM P/N 1K0-501-529F (1K0501529F) and 1K0-501-530C (1K0501530C) or equivalent on the following vehicles :*

2006-2009 Audi A3
2006-2009 Audi A3 Quattro
2008 Audi TT
2008-2009 Audi TT Quattro
2009-2015 Volkswagen CC
2007-2010 Volkswagen EOS
2006-2010 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) GTI
2006-2009 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) Rabbit
2004 Volkswagen Golf (Mk4) R32
2008 Volkswagen Golf (Mk5) R32
2005-210 Volkswagen Jetta (Mk5)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
2009-2015 Volkswagen Tiguan

* Don’t forget to also check out our adjustable front swaybar end links for these vehicles!*



*GruvenParts Billet MK5 MK6 B7 R32/TT Adjustable Front Swaybar Endlinks ! *"


----------

